# Client-based Website Account Creation/Registration



## matthew_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am looking for a program or maybe a link to a website that help me create a client based setup that would allow user to register themselves. First, a quick overview of my site. I have created a website for my company and we clients that come to our website and access certain parts that I want to restrict only to them. Currently, I am using a setup were I create user names and passwords on the server side, a Linux server, and then I give out the passwords to our clients. The problem with that is sometimes that forget their password and then they have to contact me or I just want to allow a new client or member of a current client's team to create their own account. Basically, I want user to access my site in the same way that they access this site or any other forum. Any information on a program that can help me setup my site like this or just a link so I can learn how to set this up.

Thank You.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, but you might want to take a look at Joomla, Drupal, Wordpress or similar CMS's. They take care of a lot of work for you. You just have to add the content that you wish to display.


----------

